# Um Passeio Pela Petrolina de Antigamente



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

Ola a todos, tudo certo? Espero que sim!
Nesta thread quero mostrar algumas imagens
antigas da minha amada cidade, que mudou 
bastante ao decorrer dos anos.

Sem papo furado, bora comeca!











Estacao Ferroviaria











Estacao Ferroviaria2











Avenida Souza Filho











Construcao da Catedral











Igreja Nossa Senhora Rainha dos Anjos











Igreja Nossa Senhora Rainha dos Anjos2











Construcao da Catedral2











Catedral











Avenida Guararapes











Rua Dom Vital











Vista Paronamica da cidade











Travessia - Juazeiro e Petrolina











Construcao da Ponte Presidente Dutra











Construcao da Ponte Presidente Dutra2











Construcao da Ponte Presidente Dutra3











Vista Geral de Petrolina











Comercio











Estacao Ferroviaria











Vista Geral de Petrolina2











Rua Dom Vital2












Primeiro Plano, Juazeiro. Segundo Plano, Petrolina











(Nao identificado)











Rua pacifico da Luz











Viaduto Barranqueiro











Antiga Rua Bahia











Praca do Bambuzinho (Pintura)​


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Excelente coletânea de fotos antigas de Petrolina. Tirando a catedral e a estação ferroviária, mudou praticamente tudo!


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

Will_NE said:


> Excelente coletânea de fotos antigas de Petrolina. Tirando a catedral e a estação ferroviária, mudou praticamente tudo!


A cidade saiu de um pequeno povoado á quarta maior cidade
do interior nordestino. É realmente incrível como a cidade mudou.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Petrolina é uma das cidades mais bonitas do sertão nordestino, legal essas fotos históricas


----------



## +Jampa (Jun 10, 2006)

Sempre gosto muito de fotos antigas e fiquei bastante impressionado com a mudança da urbe! também acho legal quando tem o antes/depois de ângulos parecidos para compararmos... Parabéns pela coletânea.


----------



## Abu.EdL (Apr 15, 2008)

Eu também curto muito fotos antigas, gostei bastante da coletânea! Foi interessante ver o método construtivo da catedral, a arborização da cidade e a paisagem com a imponência da catedral vista do outro lado do São Francisco.

Fiquei tentado a ir ver como a cidade está hoje em dia pelo Street View. Vi que está se verticalizando bastante, mas achei um tanto lamentável que os prédios mais novos junto à ponte estão cada vez mais bloqueando a visão da catedral... Ainda assim, juntamente com Juazeiro, é uma aglomeração urbana impressionante de quase 500 mil habitantes em pleno sertão nordestino!


----------

